
Navy's touch-screen navigation system (ProPublica) - colinprince
https://mobile.twitter.com/propublica/status/1210959303877771265
======
djsumdog
For those of you who want a readable version:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1210959303877771265.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1210959303877771265.html)

------
jki275
[https://features.propublica.org/navy-uss-mccain-
crash/navy-i...](https://features.propublica.org/navy-uss-mccain-crash/navy-
installed-touch-screen-steering-ten-sailors-paid-with-their-lives/)

